# No to the tank :)



## K1DD (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm new from Fort Worth.. I currently have 4 Fish tanks.. all Lowtech

1st Tank is 46Gal bowfront


















Next is a Tank I set up this week..

The pics are from first day I got it going..








It has Female Angel's and Platties in it.

Then I have a 15 gallon tank with Mollies no plants and a freshly set up 10 gallon shrimp tank.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I'm liking the 1st tank. Looks really jungle-like with the driftwood and the wisteria, vals and such. Nice going.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey K1DD: Welcome to DFWAPC. This is rbradbury from dfwfishbox. Your planted tanks look good but are you ready to kick it up a notch? We will help you to take your aquascaping skills to new limits with DFWAPC combined knowledge and experience.


----------



## K1DD (Jan 11, 2011)

As long as I don't have to buy A Co2 set up I'm good...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome, GLAD to have you K1DD. enjoy your stay, and don't forget dfwapc meeting is jan 23th. 1:30? will have to check with nikolay.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We don't have any stipulations or requirements on anyone tanks. Nano to Massive, Low Light to High Light, El Natural to ADA Aquasoil; our member tanks cover the whole gambit. What matters is what makes you happy. I have a 90 gallon planted tank that is full of Mollies, Guppies and Sword Tails. It what makes me happy.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> We don't have any stipulations or requirements on anyone tanks. Nano to Massive, Low Light to High Light, El Natural to ADA Aquasoil; our member tanks cover the whole gambit. What matters is what makes you happy. I have a 90 gallon planted tank that is full of Mollies, Guppies and Sword Tails. It what makes me happy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Robert


x2. it's about making friendships, and getting and giving knowledge about aquatic plants.
I've got a 20 gallons with just normal t5 14x2 watt lighting and a hob filters with just java fern and chain sword, and serpe tetras on a metal stand if that tells you anything.... this club is for friendship not competition. so K1DD dont' worry if you don't have a name brand filter,lighting etc..your 46g is really looking nice kid.


----------



## K1DD (Jan 11, 2011)

The 46 is fun... It's been up and running as a planted tank since End of Oct. Was used as a Cichlid Tank before that. 

Equipment 

Light - Wavepoint T5HO 79Watts 6700K bulbs
Filter - Fluval 305
Undergravel Jets powered by maxijet 1200
Hydor Nano for extra water movement
Heater - 200w Hydor

Substrate is first layer is Topsoil 2nd layer PFS

Has lots of plants I ordered online. : )


----------

